# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Si mund të ndërtoj një projekt?

## Glamorous

Ju lutem do te doja pak ndihme... Duhet te ndertoj nje projekt, dhe i kam idete se per cfare, por problemi eshte se nuk ja kam idene konkretisht sesi ndertohet nje i tille... se si behet hapja, etj... Ju lutem kush ka eksperienca mbi kete gje a mund te me ndihmoje??? Qoft edhe duke me treguar nje pprojekt ne shqip, qe te mund ta lexoje, e ta kuptoj menyren e ndertimit dhe formulimit.

Ju Flm!

----------


## xfiles

Per ç'fare projekti behet fjale?

----------


## Glamorous

Po crendesi ka projekti, ose tematika e tij... une sdi ndertimin, menyren sesi zhvillohet.
Eshte projekt shkollor!

----------


## [Perla]

Nqs e ke projekt shkolle atehere duhet te jete i ndare ne 3 pjese
Hyrja , zhvillimi , mbyllja.
Per hyrje mund te sherbeje vete tema qe ke zgjedhur,dicka e thene ne pergjithesi per cfare do te flitet ne materialin qe ke paraqitur dhe pyetjet/problematikat qe parashtron.
Ne zhvillim do te flasesh konkretisht per temen qe ke zgjedhur.Varet nga puna qe ke per te bere,por duhet te mbeshtetesh ne arsyetime te drejta e te sakta dhe ne argumenta konkrete per mos ta bere punen te merzitshme.Ne zhvillim paraqit gjithe realivitetin dhe fantazine tende vetem bej kujdes mos devijon nga tema  :ngerdheshje: 
Ne perfundim do te paraqesesh idete dhe rezultatet e punes  tende ose rendesine e saj (varet nga tema) . 

Mos harro Punoi : Glamorous  :perqeshje:

----------


## Force-Intruder

Nqs eshte dicka si ko te attachment ajo qe kerkon, besoj se do te ishte e vlefshme per ty ti hidhje nje sy gjithe "templates" qe ndodhen *KETU*
Ki parasysh qe ne 3 pjese ndahet edhe hartimi... projekti mund te kete me shume.
Shpresoj sa pa hic te te hyjne ne pune.

----------

